# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Stoornis

## cris

Heb al een tijdje een probleem met een volledige erectie te krijgen.
Mastrubeer wel veel. 
Als er een dame bij is gaat het wel een beetje beter maar er gaat precies niet genoeg bloed naar mijn penis. En na 1 maal klaarkomen gaat het bijna niet meer.
Kan iemand mij hierbij helpen.

----------


## dyon1

Ik denk dat je dan te veel masturbeert, probeer eens veel minder te masturberen !

----------

